# Olecranon spur removal



## cmartin_333 (Feb 4, 2010)

HOW DO I CODE FOR REMOVAL OF OLECRANON SPUR?  WKC IS CALLING FOR PRICING FOR A POSSIBLE FUTURE PROCEDURE.  MY DOC IS OUT OF THE COUNTRY, SO I NEED HELP. 

GENERAL INFO:
FUTURE MEDICAL CARE/TREATMENT:  "MAY REQUIRE REMOVAL OF FRACTURE OLECRANON SPUR IF IT BECOMES CHRONICALLY SYMPTOMATIC".

THANKS,


----------



## jdemar (Feb 4, 2010)

Check out 24120.


----------



## cmartin_333 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's the best one i came up with thus far.  Thanks!!


----------

